# παίρνω κάποιον απο τα μούτρα



## parakseno

Καλημέρα σας!

Hope the thing I'm asking about doesn't mean anything... unsayable... . I've heard this line in a movie and I don't know how to translate it (I've done my homework and searched it the dictionaries I have and couldn't find anything).

Λοιπόν, τι σημαίνει: "σε πήρα απ'τα μούτρα";

And since we're at this... is the noun "(το) μούτρο" ever used in the singular? I've seen it only in the plural (I even thought it was a feminine noun - that's how it is in Romanian: mutră - and it usually means face but with a derogatory meaning)?

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## ireney

Goodmorning Parakseno! 

"μούτρο" does indeed have a singular too. It has two meanings. a) the literal one , "face" . It is slightly derogatory although often used for fun. b) a shady guy, a con-man maybe. This two can be used in a jocular way (nno derision intended)

"μουτράκι" on the other hand, is in no way derogatory. 

"μούτρα" in the plural can be a) the plural of the meanings of the singular b) "long face." "Γιατί τέτοια μούτρα;" i.e. = "why the long face?"


"παίρνω κάποιον από τα μούτρα" on the other hand means that I start yelling at, complaining to someone the minute I see him/her and very vehemently to boot.
It can also be used when you _have_ been in the company of someone for sometime. In this case it is used when you start yelling at, complaining to someone without a pause the minute he/she utters someone.

Another common word between Greek and Romanian  Nice!


----------



## parakseno

Γειά!

Hmm, therefore "σε πήρα απ'τα μούτρα" would mean "I told you to get lost" in the first case or "I started thundering when I heard your name"?


----------



## parakseno

errr... could it also mean "I pissed you off" ή κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## minicooper

someone ¨pissed *you* off¨ for something he did or didn´t do and you start yelling/shouting at him without leting him say a word


----------



## ireney

Minicooper is, of course, absolutely correct.

Let's take an example or two.

Me and minicooper, from here-on called MC for brevity's sake)

I have told you that we shouldn't write in Greek anymore. You say that to MC and that pisses MC off of course. Next time I come in, MC doesn't even wait for "hello". He starts yelling at me. Με πήρε από τα μούτρα.

We are all in a chat room. MC says something about there's no need for learning Ancient Greek. I don't wait for her to explain her views. I launch into a three hours tirade. MC is trying to say "but I..." but I won't listen. In fact MC might not have even have meant exactly what I understood. Or have perfectly good reasons for saying what she did. Or she is just wrong. I don't consider any of these cases. Την παίρνω από τα μούτρα.


Ακόμα χειρότερα λέει κάτι για τον Πειραιά. Εκεί να δεις


----------



## parakseno

ireney said:


> Me and minicooper, from here-on called MC for brevity's sake)


τι να πώ; ; λοολ;




ireney said:


> Let's take an example or two.


Thanks for the examples! They're good, they're... enlightning...  I really understood what you meant, but it's just that something doesn't add up... I'll just have to watch the scene again... maybe I misundertood something.
Thanks again for your detailed explanations!



ireney said:


> Ακόμα χειρότερα λέει κάτι για τον Πειραιά. Εκεί να δεις



Ε... και τι λέν;  η δεν μπορείς να το πείς...


----------



## minicooper

if for example I say to her something bad about Piraeus, θα με παρει απ'τα μουτρα.... because she loves Piraeus and won't take any insults.....

αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να πω κατι κακο για τον Πειραια, γιατι μεγαλωσα στον Πειραια και παρολο που δεν μενω πια, δουλευω στον Πειραια!!!!!!!!!!! αλλα δεν ειμαι ολυμπιακος


----------



## parakseno

Would "to pick at/on smb." be a good translation for this "παίρνω κάποιον απο τα μούτρα"? What do you say? 
I think in Romanian the equivalent would be "a se lua de cineva" or "a se lega de cineva".


----------



## minicooper

I guess "pick at sb" is close enough.... but I'm not really sure


----------



## Kevman

parakseno said:


> Would "to pick at/on smb." be a good translation for this "παίρνω κάποιον απο τα μούτρα"? What do you say?


Hmm, I think "to bite someone's head off" is probably the best phrase for this in English--to snap at someone with unexpected or unwarranted vehemence. "To pick on someone" is either to bother someone relentlessly or to single someone out.


("To pick _at_ someone" I guess would mean to pick little small pieces out of them--possibly to eat! )


----------



## parakseno

Τι μπορώ να πώ; Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, είστε υπέροχοι!


----------

